# Want to bulid a desk



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

The desk i want to build is very similar to this one:










The only real requirements that i need is for it to be a corner desk with a shelf above the actual workspace capable of supporting about 50 lbs comfortably.
I'm more than capable when it comes to woodworking but i'd really like to have a set of plans to base my project on because i dont have a lot of time to set aside to work on it and i'll need to have it built in one day then have another day for the paint/stain to dry before i install it in my office. If time wasn't an issue i'd just start from scratch and build it as i went but i really dont have time to do it this way.

If anyone has run across a set of plans online that i could even modify to meet my needs i'd greatly appreciate it.

(the time constraint isn't a matter of how fast i have to get it completed, it doesn't matter how long it takes me to get started on it but once i start i need to get it out of my shop quickly because m-f i run a business in that shop and it cant be in the way)


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That could be quite a project for a one day deal unless you have a shop that is set up for woodworking.....even then, it could be a long day. What material would you like to use and the desired finish?? Melamine clad particle board and plywood is available but I have never seen it in the average home improvement stores. I just noticed you set aside 1 day for paint/stain....I don't see that happening unless you have spray equipment or plan on 1 coat. 

Give us a list of available equipment... saws, nailers, drill/drivers, routers, sanders, Kreg Jig, etc......

Another consideration will be veneers.... or some type of trim to cover the raw edges of your material. The top unit, with exception of the shelf, can be built with solid wood but the thickness looks to be 1" for the uprights.... that's some pricey stuff that I don't see in the average HI center....gonna have to go to a *real* lumber store to get 5/4 stock (1 1/16" thick).

We can guess at the dimensions but it looks to be a 48"X48" unit with 18" deep on the left and 12" deep on the right....the front looks to be radiused inwards. Overall height looks to be 5'6" with the actual top shelf at 5' +/-. 

You can do it but you're gonna have to consider the cost of material and equipment needed....the time to gather everything......

If the example is a kit, go for it until you have time to build a real desk...:grin:


----------



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

I made a mistake when i said _very_ similar. I expect the finished project to really just be a corner desk with a stand on top of it capable of supporting a tv. My available equipment isn't going to be an issue, i inherited the contents of a woodworking business from my late grandfather and there is going to be a Sears, Lowes, Home Depot, and 4 Tool stores within 2 miles of my shop so anything i need that i somehow dont have i'm willing to purchase. There is also a specialty lumber store nearby where i can get whatever is needed as far as that goes. Price really isn't an issue either. I feel silly saying that but i know about what those kinds of desks cost and i expect the one i build i cost a bit more and if it starts getting out of control i can adjust what i'm spending on supplies to compensate.

The intent of this thread was to hopefully find someone who was experienced in finding woodworking plans online who could help me out in that area, i appreciate your warnings about my time table being unrealistic but i'm less worried about that than i am finding the actual plans.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looking for plans is something I'm not used to..... I get a rough sketch and wing it...:grin: Sometimes I don't even get a sketch and merely an idea and an area where the finished product needs to fit into....

I'm not sure about the specialty lumber stores..... a full service lumber-yard can meet your needs but they are hard to find.


----------

